# Prometric Journeyman Test



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Going to take my test this weekend anyone have any advice? Did anyone take it multiple times?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

This Is mcclarys electric advice to me. 


mcclary's electrical said:


> Every question is of the same value. So it stands to reason to go through the entire test first and do all the easy ones you know without looking up. Then go through a second pass and do all the ones you need to look up. Then go through a third pass and do all the ones requiring math problems. From purely a statistics standpoint, this is your best bet. A math problem that takes 10 minutes to solve should definately be done last. Lastly, don't leave any answers blank, if you're almost out of time, guess the rest.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Open Delta said:


> Going to take my test this weekend anyone have any advice? Did anyone take it multiple times?


I've taken test in 3 states, 1 I took twice. Is this your first attempt? If not practice makes perfect.


----------



## clefhiker (Apr 20, 2012)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> This Is mcclarys electric advice to me.


Thanks for the info salvatoreg02


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

How many times did everyone have to take their journeyman block test before they passed?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Open Delta said:


> Going to take my test this weekend anyone have any advice? Did anyone take it multiple times?


So how did you do..?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Open Delta said:


> How many times did everyone have to take their journeyman block test before they passed?


1 time.


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Not sure feel like it could go either way. Got through the whole test in two hours skipped all the calculations and questions I thought would take long. Then spent the last hour on calculations and trying to find the other ones. When time was up I had 4 that I couldnt find that I guessed on. So I think its going to be close one way or the other.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Open Delta said:


> Not sure feel like it could go either way. Got through the whole test in two hours skipped all the calculations and questions I thought would take long. Then spent the last hour on calculations and trying to find the other ones. When time was up I had 4 that I couldnt find that I guessed on. So I think its going to be close one way or the other.


How long do you have to wait for the results.?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

is your test still a paper test or is it electronic? I took my J-mans test in 07 and it was a paper version, passed. Then i took my masters in 11 and it was on a computer, i passed but i like taking paper tests better than the computer ones.


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

It was a paper test. I have to wait two business days I believe


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Just called for my results and I passed!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations! :thumbup:

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Open Delta said:


> Just called for my results and I passed!



"Congratulations"! Good work....:thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Open Delta said:


> Just called for my results and I passed!



Congrats !!! :thumbup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Open Delta said:


> How many times did everyone have to take their journeyman block test before they passed?




-0- Times---

I never took the J-Mans test :no:


I took the state Masters test instead ( and passed 1st time)


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> -0- Times---
> 
> I never took the J-Mans test :no:
> 
> I took the state Masters test instead ( and passed 1st time)


Ya I know someone who the sponsor messed up and signed them for the wrong test too. Guess u lucked out.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations. Job well done.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

Open Delta said:


> How many times did everyone have to take their journeyman block test before they passed?


Once, I was ecstatic!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Open Delta said:


> Ya I know someone who the sponsor messed up and signed them for the wrong test too. Guess u lucked out.



No Luck involved

I just never applied to take the J-Mans test. In Maryland very few places require the J-mans card, so I never took the test

When I was thinking about taking the J- mans test I already had enough time in to qualify for to take the master test so I did


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> No Luck involved
> 
> I just never applied to take the J-Mans test. In Maryland very few places require the J-mans card, so I never took the test
> 
> When I was thinking about taking the J- mans test I already had enough time in to qualify for to take the master test so I did


Oh didnt know u were in maryland that explains alot


----------

